# Good afternoon all.



## grim reaper (Sep 14, 2015)

Good afternoon all.

I have just purchased an old school Gaggia Coffee deluxe from a for sale forum on facebook. My friend (Also a member of this forum) goaded me into it as he says "you'll never look back"

So I have now joined, and will be looking through all your posts for tips, tricks, and useful information.

Here's a picture of the machine I picked up for the princely sum of £30.00,

  

All seems to work, although needs a descale, and maybe new seals/gaskets, as there are a few drips that go down the side of the part the coffee holder turns into (I will learn the lingo I promise)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

welcome to the forum, where in the country are you ?


----------



## grim reaper (Sep 14, 2015)

Market Harborough, my wife always complains about the coffee she buys, and uses in her little peculator she uses on the stove. So I saw this and thought, "Go for it, at that price I can afford to play with it" So now its off to buy seals, de scaler, and good coffee at the weekend.


----------



## DripDrop (Sep 11, 2015)

A nice little find.

If you want a little help with the lingo:

The coffee sits in the filter basket, a small metal basket. That basket is held in a portafilter, the object you with the black handle. This skrews onto the group head, the hole that the coffee comes out of.

Hope that helps and welcome! Now you need to find yourself a nice grinder!


----------

